# 2013 DK45SE External (Rear) Hydraulics



## Steve Prather (Aug 18, 2018)

Good afternoon tractor "posse" - I need your help. I am hoping it is something that I'll be embarrassed to find out it was so simple and I am just showing I still have so much to learn - here goes:
I have a 2013 DK45SE. I have had it for 3 years and never used the rear hydraulics. I bought a chipper with hydraulic feeder and got it together and connected. But the feeder is not working. The hydraulic connections have been plugged the entire time so they are clean and in good shape. I unplugged and re-plugged them several times and swapped the hoses (top and bottom) but no flow. The receivers on the tractor and the nipples on the hoses are bone dry and the hose nipples are not under any pressure so that tells me the fluid is not moving from the tractor to the implement.
I am hoping you folks tell me there is a switch I have to flip or some simple first use priming I need to do vs the other extreme of the system failing.

Please help !! in case it is needed - the chipper is the BESTCO BX42R
Thanks, Steve


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

There should be a small lever on the right side of the seat.
Somewhere near your 3 point lift lever (Position control lever) that controls your rear remotes


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

DK35vince said:


> There should be a small lever on the right side of the seat.
> Somewhere near your 3 point lift lever (Position control lever) that controls your rear remotes


+1
You may need to try it in both positions depending on how you chipper hydraulics are configured.


----------



## Steve Prather (Aug 18, 2018)

Steve Prather said:


> Good afternoon tractor "posse" - I need your help. I am hoping it is something that I'll be embarrassed to find out it was so simple and I am just showing I still have so much to learn - here goes:
> I have a 2013 DK45SE. I have had it for 3 years and never used the rear hydraulics. I bought a chipper with hydraulic feeder and got it together and connected. But the feeder is not working. The hydraulic connections have been plugged the entire time so they are clean and in good shape. I unplugged and re-plugged them several times and swapped the hoses (top and bottom) but no flow. The receivers on the tractor and the nipples on the hoses are bone dry and the hose nipples are not under any pressure so that tells me the fluid is not moving from the tractor to the implement.
> I am hoping you folks tell me there is a switch I have to flip or some simple first use priming I need to do vs the other extreme of the system failing.
> 
> ...





DK35vince said:


> There should be a small lever on the right side of the seat.
> Somewhere near your 3 point lift lever (Position control lever) that controls your rear remotes



OKAY - first, thank you very much !!! Second of course - I am such an idiot - it is right there in front of me - even has a note that says don't use to climb up on the tractor. Geeezz, I am that guy that could break a hairbrush so feel free to make fun of me as I deserve it.

But in my defense, I am prone to making matters worse so I have learned to stop and ask for help so I greatly appreciate you being kind about stating the obvious.








Now that I know, I'll do some home work on you tube do better understand how to use the hydraulics so I don't tear anything up!!


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Glad you got it figured out. 

No need to feel bad about it, we all learned what we know from someone else.


----------

